# Wo kann man Juwelenschleifen lernen?



## Mofid (23. April 2007)

Hi Leute ich brauch hilfe ich möchte Juwelenschleifen lernen aber weis nicht wo man dies lernen kann.
Ich hoffe irgendjemand von euch kann mir da helfen 
danke im vorraus


mfg Mofid


----------



## brandynator (23. April 2007)

In Silbermond die Hauptstadt der Blutelfen frag dort eine Wache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## felswand (23. April 2007)

brandynator schrieb:


> In Silbermond die Hauptstadt der Blutelfen frag dort eine Wache
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



solange er hordler ist ^^
juwelenschleifen wurde mit BC eingeführt und wir demnach damit es für ganz kleine chars schon verfügbar ist in den jeweiligen start haupstädten zuerlernen sein also die draenei oder blutelfenhauptstadt!

(find ich aber irgendwie voll blöd ! Warum es kein juwelenschleifer in allen haupstädten giebt o0 )

is man sagen wir mal nen blutelf lvl 45 krieger oder was auch immer ohne andere port möglichkeiten, rennt in tanaris rum erz farmen und muss denn ne virtel stunde nach silbermond latschen um 1-2 neue sachen zu lernen -.-


----------



## brandynator (23. April 2007)

Da hast du recht zumindest in einer zweiten hauptstat auf der aneren Insel hätten sie noch einen Lehrer machen können -.- 

Aber was solls wow is eh für seine herumreisere u. a. bekannt ^^ :-)


----------



## Dameon (30. Mai 2007)

Welches ist die Hauptstadt der Dranai?


----------



## Shadowfly (31. Mai 2007)

Dameon schrieb:


> Welches ist die Hauptstadt der Dranai?




Die Exodar da kommst mit einem Schiff von Auberdine hin


----------



## Chyna (2. Juni 2007)

felswand schrieb:


> is man sagen wir mal nen blutelf lvl 45 krieger oder was auch immer ohne andere port möglichkeiten, rennt in tanaris rum erz farmen und muss denn ne virtel stunde nach silbermond latschen um 1-2 neue sachen zu lernen -.-




[klugscheiss] blutelfen können keine krieger werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/klugscheiss]


----------



## Guria/Galika (2. Juni 2007)

wie wärs denn ma mit blasc benutzen? juwelenschleiferlehrer oder sowas eingeben und zack hast du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S a m u r a i (2. Juni 2007)

In exodar einfach ne wache anquatschen


----------



## Stupsichen (3. Juni 2007)

Is doch klar, warum Juwelenschleifen nur in Exodar und Silbermond bzw. in der Scherbenwelt zu erlernen ist.

Gehört nun mal zu BC und soll auch nur BC-Käufern zugänglich sein,... *ggg* ich denke mal spätestens bei der nächsten Erweiterung werden die Lehrer auch in anderen Städten sein. *hoff*g*


----------



## Unco (26. Juni 2007)

Wenn einem der Juwelenschleifgeselle in Silbermond schon alles beigebracht hat...wo ist dann die nächste Anlaufstelle für den nächsten Lehrer?

Und wo bekommt man Rezepte her?


----------



## MarokEisenbart (29. Juni 2007)

Unco schrieb:


> Wenn einem der Juwelenschleifgeselle in Silbermond schon alles beigebracht hat...wo ist dann die nächste Anlaufstelle für den nächsten Lehrer?
> 
> Und wo bekommt man Rezepte her?



In Silbermond kannst du Rezepte bis Skill 300 erlernen. Für Rezepte einfach mal hier auf der Page bei den Berufen gucken.
Wenn du Skill 300 hast, geht's in der Scherbenwelt in Thrallmar weiter.
Viel Spass beim Schleifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Marok


----------



## Muhar (2. Juli 2007)

Mofid schrieb:


> Hi Leute ich brauch hilfe ich möchte Juwelenschleifen lernen aber weis nicht wo man dies lernen kann.
> Ich hoffe irgendjemand von euch kann mir da helfen
> danke im vorraus
> mfg Mofid



Soweit ih weiß nur in der Exodar oder Scherbenwelt!


----------

